# 눈치 하나는 빠르다니까



## 82riceballs

Hi All!

This dialogue appeared in my textbook- two women are talking about a song on the radio. 

가:
“사랑과 우정사이”라는 곡인데 저도 좋아하기 시작한 지는 얼마 안 됐어요.

나:
이거 이거 냄새가 나는데요.
노래가 좋아서가 아니라 뭔가 사연이 있나 본데요, 노래 재목도 그렇고. 
그렇게 내숭 떨고 있지 말고 어서 얘기해 봐요.

가:
아무튼 *눈치 하나는 빠르다니까*. 
사실 제가 대학교 다닐 무럽에 친구라고 하기에는 뭔가 특별하고
사랑이라고 하기에는 조금 어설픈 그런 남자 친구가 한명 있었어요. 

I realize that 눈치 빠르다 is being used here, but what I don't get is the "하나는" part. Could someone please explain the grammar to me please? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Kross

하나는 here literally indicates the number, one. The word in the context is used to emphasize a single greater one among many abilities that the hearer possesses. Reading someone's mind very quickly.


----------



## 82riceballs

Kross said:


> 하나는 here literally indicates the number, one. The word in the context is used to emphasize a single greater one among many abilities that the hearer possesses. Reading someone's mind very quickly.



Thanks! Do you think you could provide some other examples of this actually? I'm still having a bit of a hard time understanding why they would use "one" here...


----------



## Kross

Let's say I have a friend of mine who is excellent at singing like a professional singer. But his rest abilities are not strongly appealing like that. So his great musical talent can be considered a symbol. Whenever I think of him, his musical talent comes to my mind earlier than any other image he has. In this case, I can say, '근마(그 친구)는 노래 하나는 끝내주게 잘 한다.' when I want to specifically praise his musical strength. 

 For other examples:
- 그 사람은 술 하나는 끝내주게 잘 마신다. 
- 그 여자는 남자 하나는 귀신같이 잘 꼬신다.
- 우리 엄마는 요리 하나는 끝내주게 잘 한다.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks so much!! Final question- can this be used for yourself? 

like, "I can't do much else, but when it comes to drinking/cooking/singing, I take the cake!"
다른 건 몰르는데, 요리 하나는 꿑내주게 잘 한다.


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Final question- can this be used for yourself? 다른 건 *모르겠지만*, 요리 하나는 *끝*내주게* 잘 해*.



Yes, that is one of common everyday expressions.


----------



## 82riceballs

OK thank you so much


----------

